# Which case would you choose and why?



## legion1capone (May 11, 2014)

There are some great cases out there right now, these are some of my favorites. Which would you choose and why?

Thermaltake Urban T81:
https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002239

NZXT Switch 810:
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/111-switch-810-case.html

Corsair 750D:
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/obsidian-series-750d-full-tower-atx-case

Fractal Design XL R2:
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-xl-r2-black-pearl

Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Windowed:
http://www.nanoxia-world.com/product/1/63/1

Coolermaster HAF X:
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/full-tower/haf-x/

Phantek Enthoo Pro:
http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Pro.html

Phantek Enthoo Primo:
http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Primo.html

Silverstone TJ09:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=94&area=en


----------



## micropage7 (May 11, 2014)

there are nice cases, personally i like t81 and 750d
and 810 is good too
most of them offer the same thing, good cable management, nice airflow, water cooling support
some prefer this and some prefer that
now i use haf-x
its a nice case too, i take that case coz i want horizontal tray since i use big air cooler but too bad it doesnt support many 3,5 inch hdds so i need to make some tweak


----------



## tom_mili (May 11, 2014)

I would say 750D is the best all-rounder of all. It has all the space you would need for cooling and your hardware and it doesn't break the bank too much 
The Enthoo Primo is bigger and would support 480mm rads but it is also more expensive than 750D.

Well, pick one that fits your needs


----------



## Devon68 (May 11, 2014)

HAF X is my choice.
Because it supports 200mm fans and is constructed out of good quality steel , and the Thermaltake Urban T81 supports 200mm fans as well but I have a TT case and I'm not to satisfied with the material used on the case (feels weak even thou it can take a punch or two in the side panel and front plastic cover)


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2014)

Silverstone TJ09 is All Aluminum. minimalistic design. The detail is truly amazing. You cant get a better case on that list

The TJ09S W is even better


----------



## BigBoi (May 24, 2014)

Enthoo PRO

That would be my choice, just saw a video review and MAN, that's a case to own!!!Good price tag too!


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2014)

None of the above

LIAN LI PC-A79B

Why ?, Peets selling one for only $125 which i am shocked no ones got it and if it was not for me having my TT Armor case i would of had that of him already.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/peets-rock-bottom-deals.136261/


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

HAF-X, lots of air circulation, though lately I've been looking at the Azza Genesis 9000 for a future Haswell-E rig


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 25, 2014)

dont really like any but out of the list if i could have any 1 of them for free. probably the t81 would be the one id take.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2014)

750D.

This is the case ive been asking Corsair for since the release of the 900D. Wanted the external look of the 900D and 350D in a similar size of the 800D, with native radiator support in the front and at the bottom, with 360 at the top, and they delivered. Been the best case I have ever owned.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2014)

Are you just taking a census, or are you looking for reasons to buy one of these?

There are some major benefits to a few of those cases that really lend to stealthy water cooling builds, and even have a modded feel to them even though they are stamped out from a factory.

Other cases on that list are silent in nature and have benefits for those who cant stand a lot of noise in the office.

My favorite, and something that still sits on my desk, is the TJ11


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 25, 2014)

Voted the 750D. I just love Corsair products, somehow ...


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

I like the Fractal. Some say the killer is the USBs and stuff, on the top. I see their point but, If placed on the floor, like most of my Desktops, (ironic, no?) it works.

My 2 cents.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 25, 2014)

Looked at a lot of these cases recently, the T81, Deep Silence 6, and Primo are the leaders here for cooling potential with filtering, but each is a bit shy of perfect. I stopped looking at the 750D, too much compromise. 

I don't like the durability of the Primo's plastic bits, really don't like it's fans. The DS6 is kinda at the limits for size and can warp, has cheap cable routing grommets, main drive cage can't be removed. The T81 is interesting, but it looks cheap and it annoys me you can't put two 140mms on the bottom. I pretty much demand every fan slot be 140mm capable these days, and the Primo and DS6 manage to pull that off.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 25, 2014)

I'd save for the Primo but if I just couldn't justify spending that bit more then I'd probably get the 750D.


----------



## tuunade988 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the 750d myself really soon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 3, 2014)

well i vote Corsair Carbid Spec-01 oh wait not in the list ... drat ... at last Corsair did a affordable case with a bit more than the minimum required (and not gone overboard on the price like mostly all other of their case ... )

hum i say HAF-X great airflow and as i owned 2 HAF-XB i like that line from CM


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2014)

Fractal Design. I love all of their cases.


----------

